# LF: Test tubes (5ml API or Nutrafin)



## stan (Aug 30, 2010)

Anyone has excess 5ml API/Nutrafin glass test tubes that they would like to sell or get rid of ??


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the glass tubes for free... As many as you want.


----------

